

How to Unlock a Treasure Trove of Useful Data from Your Car - tellarin
http://lifehacker.com/how-to-unlock-a-treasure-trove-of-useful-data-from-your-1563366446/

======
joshdance
I have wanted to use an OBD app for a while, but my car is too old to have
one. :)

~~~
_archon_
Do it yourself! There are plenty of folks who have instrumented their old
cars, both for curiosity's sake and to improve them. I'm looking at adding a
sequential fuel injection system to my vehicle a la www.diyefi.org among
others, instrumentation would be much simpler.

This solution is much more difficult than the post, but can be very rewarding.

